# need help with aktiv grizzly



## zenchal26

I am restoring a grizzly and am in need of gearbox seals.  Does anyone have any leads on where I could find some?


----------



## stal108

have you any spares or info mine is mutch in need
dave


----------



## zenchal26

What are you looking for?  I have a parts manual with wiring diagrams; also the guy I bought it from knew a shop up in Maine who had parts still for these.  The skids are arctic cat super jags early 90s.  Do you have the Polaris engine or the rotax?  I also have more pics of the rebuild if interested.


----------



## stal108

They say a picture say a thosand words . first i must tell you it has only done 207mile the tracks are 100% and road wheels engine turns but the body work is dire and no front fairing and some ignition parts are missing lots of work.
dave uk 
hopr the pictures uploaded


----------



## alaska120

That be a Rotax engine by the looks of it.


----------



## Bulldog1401

Contact Ice Queen. I think she has one too.


----------



## Ice Queen

Nope, mine is a prototype Activ snowtric.  Also in terrible condition!


----------



## snotrans

Contact Bill Guthrie At  Snotrans,  He has a complete Aktiv Grizzly  Located in Lander Wyoming. It needs engine work, but the rest is in gooed shape. Price $500. FOB . Wyoming. 208-549-2501 We  just have not had a truck in the area to bring to our business in Idaho.


----------



## zenchal26

Deff a fixer uper that is the rotax 503 engine.  If you don't mind me asking what did that beauty fetch for a price?  Here are a few pics of mine almost finished, still need to redo the cowl.  I have the Fuji (Polaris 440) engine in mine.  I have made a couple of changes to it since these pics were taken (winch, new hitch, and a cargo box) I'll try to get some updated photos on here.


----------



## fogtender

zenchal26 said:


> I am restoring a grizzly and am in need of gearbox seals. Does anyone have any leads on where I could find some?


 
The whole drive system is the same as Skidoo so you can go to the dealer an look at some of the related year parts books and find what you need there. The twin tracks are pretty much the same as the late 1970's to mid 80's Alpines.

The old seals also have a number on them and you can get them from almost any bearing store.

Good Luck!


----------



## stal108

Hi all 
Thanks for the replys . I paid £100 for the grizzly and the Arctic cat together the cat is very stripped but has good bady and as new track and wheels for sale if anyone is intrested or swop for grizzly bits . My snow track is all serviced and runns fine now just needs paint(snow queens job (the mothering law)).She is staying today as its mothering sunday this weekend.We have a forcast for snow on tuesday but i bet its only a dusting.We will see. Has anyone any idea of shipping cost to the UK for Bill Guthrie grizzly.
dave stal108


----------



## couchloafer

*1985 Aktiv Grizzly Deluxe*​This Sweedish made snow machine is powered and was distributed by Polaris Industries. This machine features a 440cc polaris/Fuji two stroke snowmobile engine and a reliable polaris clutch. The power is transfered through its geared down transmission to its two extremely long, 156", twin tracks. The skag on the large mono ski is 5/8" in diameter with carbide inserts. The machine is equiped with an electric start, reverse, it even comes with a winch mounted on the front bumper. This would be a great machine to groom smaller trails or take on your next arctic expedition. This machine also has an original optional factory trunk/storage box, backrest and owners manual. It is in very good condition for the year, it starts right up and runs smooth. Mechanically it is a very simple and straight forward mahine, no fancy hydraulics to break; easy to maintain or repair.
As with all of my acutions; this item is avail for inspection and or test drives prior to bidding. This item is for local pick-up, I will hold for up to 30 days with full payment.
This is not a touring sled, it's a work horse. ​ 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Akti...018QQitemZ280204648180QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW​


----------



## zenchal26

stal 108  check out that arctic cat skid you have you might be able to use parts off it for the grizzly, as I said before the skids and tracks under the grizzly are arctic cat super jags.  I do not believe the gear box for the grizzly is the same as the alpine could be wrong though.  Here are some pics of my grizzlies gear box.


----------



## zenchal26

here is a pic of my grizz with the drag


----------



## Ice Queen

Will somebody point out to my potential son-in-law that I am Ice Queen, not Snow Queen, though looking back it would have probably been a better name.  I have tried to find a photo of my snowtric, but sorry at present I cannot do so.


----------



## stal108

ice queen seems to make you sound cold and no one likes ice but everyone loves snow , so as i do love your daughter you are our snowqueen lv you mom xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx dave zoe


----------



## mtntopper

snotrans said:


> Contact Bill Guthrie At Snotrans, He has a complete Aktiv Grizzly Located in Lander Wyoming. It needs engine work, but the rest is in gooed shape. Price $500. FOB . Wyoming. 208-549-2501 We just have not had a truck in the area to bring to our business in Idaho.


 
I now have Snotran's (Bill G.) Aktiv Grizzly at my home and it is for sale. I drove it the 3 miles into my home last week as we are still snow bound. It runs good but is jetted for a lower elevation of about 4,000 foot elevation. The carb was dirty and we cleaned that so it would run. Engine is good. We are asking $500.00 or we will look at any reasonable offers. If someone wants an Aktiv Grizzly double track for their collection this one is priced right. It will need some TLC but it does run and goes through the snow now. Tracks are decent and overall condition is better than fair as it sits now.


----------



## stal108

HI
Yes i would like to buy it. the problem is i am in the uk. how do i go about geting it shipped and any idea of the cost. i am aware there is a 10% inport charge but i am not sure why or who i would pay it to. but buying it is the easy part .
dave


----------



## mtntopper

An import broker can advise and give you the info you need to buy it and get it to you. Any costs to ship, crate or otherwise will have to be paid by the buyer. The price is fob my location in Wyoming Transportation costs are the reason it is being sold here and not in Weiser Idaho by the owner.



stal108 said:


> HI
> Yes i would like to buy it. the problem is i am in the uk. how do i go about geting it shipped and any idea of the cost. i am aware there is a 10% inport charge but i am not sure why or who i would pay it to. but buying it is the easy part .
> dave


----------



## barden

Hello,
I just bought an Aktiv Grizzly that appears to be the same vintage as the one zenchal26 posted above.  It has the 440 engine.  It seems to be in relatively good shape, but after running perfectly for a few minutes, it starts starving for fuel.  I've done enough trouble shooting to confirm that it is a fuel issue, but I don't know what to do about it.  I'll describe some of its lackings, and if anything rings a bell, I'd appreciate opinions.  Problem number 1, it has a makeshift fueltank with no kind of check valve in the tank. I'm not sure whether I should crack the cap to vent the tank or what.  The cooling fan on the left side of the drive shaft is broken, and the housing that goes around it is gone.  I am going to try to take this to a machine shop unless anyone knows where I could find a replacement.  I never knew what the housing was supposed to look like until I got on this post, now I'm wondering if this is my fuel problem.  It looks like this fan cools the exhaust manifold?  Do you think that the exhaust manifold is somehow overheating my carb?  Any advice and/or connection to parts or manual would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## barden

Correction to my above post: I see that the fan is directed to the intake manifold, not the exhaust.  So is it there to warm up the manifold or to cool it?


----------



## Justapig

Im new member from Quebec canada looking for a maual 1986 and where to get rebuild kit for the fuji motor also if anyone can give diagrams and breakdown images tranny etc...


----------

